# Headless's 2016 Laboratory Props



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

This year we decided to add a Mad Scientist Lab to both the Scouts Fundraiser and our party haunt. In the beginning I was a bit worried that I wouldn't have anything to put in it and that I would need to start from scratch, but when I thought about it I do have some heads in bottles and other bits and pieces that would fit the theme.

Here is the first finished prop - a couple of weird light things......










A couple of soft drink bottles, some cardboard tubing, a couple of plastic bowls and some battery operated LED's. I'm sure they will look much better in low light without all the reflection from the sun but I'm really happy with the way they came up.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice work. I have a few ideas and parts for a laboratory scene, but that will have to wait until next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You should hang those on either side of your bathroom mirror:jol:

Looking forward to seeing those in a mad lab!


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Lovely. Great job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those lights are total RAD!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I love the way you said "I have some heads in bottles" - like it's something you had stuck in the back of the kitchen cupboard.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Is that copper colour spray paint used on the bowl and tubes ?

BTW, I keep an eye on the Supercheap Auto web site for when they have their cheap "export" spray paint on special as 4 for $10.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Outstanding! I had the most fun at our Mad Science party a few years ago. Good luck!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

DandyBrit said:


> I love the way you said "I have some heads in bottles" - like it's something you had stuck in the back of the kitchen cupboard.


Doesn't everyone?



David_AVD said:


> Is that copper colour spray paint used on the bowl and tubes ?
> 
> BTW, I keep an eye on the Supercheap Auto web site for when they have their cheap "export" spray paint on special as 4 for $10.


Yes David it is copper but thanks for the tip on Supercheap. I think these were around $3.50 per can.

Actually DandyBrit - I printed off some of those Face Texture Maps a few years back and put them in bottles. They make a really interesting prop. There are heaps more photos on Google now than when I first came across them so I will definitely do more. It's not the greatest photo of them but I found this in the corner of a photo of the scene they were in.


----------

